# Nice n Shiny



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Day off yesterday so used it wisely and clayed the car - Polish - Wax.....Comes quite well


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

WD40 or exterior silicone spray does wonders for the *V6* rear valance!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> WD40 or exterior silicone spray does wonders for the *V6* rear valance!


It does but it takes flippin ages with a load of earbuds, Ive just resigned myself to having a dirty a$$ :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looking ace


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] think black come's up brill when done right


----------

